# Radisson Hotels



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

Love that aqua dome aswell. Really unique and very enjoyable.


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Where's the 1st one situated buddy? Looks quite pleasing thou


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Radisson SAS Strand, Stockholm



I absolutely love the Radisson SAS Strand in Stockholm!


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd! (Aug 19, 2007)

it is in
bogota, colombia


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd! (Aug 19, 2007)

and there is other under construction


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ Where's the 1st one situated buddy? Looks quite pleasing thou


You'll be surprised to know it's the same building, that's Beetham Tower in Birmingham.


----------



## Lake (Aug 29, 2006)

Radisson SAS Zurich Airport u/c (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397214)


----------



## shahe (Jun 29, 2006)

here is the Radisson Edwardian Mountbatten Hotel in Covent Gardens,London


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Radisson SAS Hamburg. It is the highest highrise in town.









Radisson Hotel Hamburg Airport (u/c)


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Radisson SAS Frankfurt


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd! (Aug 19, 2007)

those are beautiful


----------



## kjdphathong (Oct 6, 2007)

*cute place*

have more? thank


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd! (Aug 19, 2007)

...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Nice push :colgate:

Btw, Frankfurt's Radisson looks really special, I like it alot.





































Spaceship enterprise? 




























Gotta have to stay overnight someday...


----------

